# Feint Whispers: Unearthing the Past



## jasamcarl (Sep 3, 2002)

Duvik’s Pass has experienced a much welcome three weeks of peace since the heroes entered the mine and eliminated the evil therein. The town now makes preparations for the coming winter, storing this year’s harvest to meet the needs of the cold months, shoring up tattered buildings to retain heat, etc. Similar measures are being taken across the kingdom, though this town in particular seems more vigorous; hope returning with the retreat of the plague’s symptoms.

But the ramifications of the adventurers’ actions have not been entirely positive. News of the death of the last of the Tornclaw tribe has circulated amongst the local orc tribes, raising tensions within the southern valleys. This has only exacerbated the situation that has developed since the King of five years and Paladin of Lothar, Hedrick III, announced his intentions to purge the traditional religious practices of the mountain humanoids, bringing them into line with both the northern faith and the Crown’s authority. Raids by orcs, goblins, kobolds, and giants are a fact of life in these lands that are on the periphery of both the northern and southern empires, but in recent weeks they have taken on a more organized, overtly political character. The adherents of the Southern Church, who dominated both the nobility and common settlements throughout these vales, have also grown anxious over the King’s policy of handing over strategically located citadels between and within the Yellow Valleys over to the Lotharian Order.

The rising conflicts seem distant to the residents of Duvik’s Pass, what with the kobolds vacated and the mines renovated. Yet such a state of tranquility will soon be beyond the reach of the party….

Sir Whiteclove, sheriff of Duvik’s Pass, has summoned the party to the magisterial office. The four members (Bhartus, Jericho, Whitney, and Ardoss) stand around the sheriff’s writing table. There is a new face, an elf of the northern variety, but clothed in the southern style, who stands behind the seated sheriff.

“Noble freebooters, you served the dignity of both the community and the crown able. I hope to see this relationship rendered permanent.”

He smiles and continues, “I have another task for the four of you. Two days travel to the south is the village of Travensburg, fief of Alexi Traven, the knight for whom I was a squire before I acquired this post. He gives prayer to the Southern Gods as is the tradition of his family, but has always remained loyal to our king, campaigning with him in the Horselands to the east for nearly a decade.”

The smile disappears, “This last harvesting season was not a good one for Travensburg. The village does not have an adequate local yield to bring it through the winter. Sir Traven, ever the responsible lord, has utilized his personal assets in purchasing the requisite grain to feed his community. But raids, probably perpetrated by the same beast men who spawned Jakk, have afflicted the caravans transporting the foodstuffs. The increase in risk has in turn increased prices to the point that Sir Traven’s assets will be broken before the needed goods are purchased. Travensburg falls under my jurisdiction and its lord is a longtime friend, placing the responsibility upon me to acquire the assistance needed to put an end to these raids. And who would be appropriate in this role than those who put Jakk Tornclaw to the sword?”

He smiles, “What say you all? If you ascent, you should make your preparations tonight and head out in the morning. I have taken it upon myself to acquire a scout.” points to the elf (Tarowyn), “He goes by Tarowyn. Despite his fey heritage, he was raised in those southern lands, and can speak the local tongue.”

The sheriff awaits you response….


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 3, 2002)

Whitney pushes her glasses up and looks at the elf squarely as Misty, her newly acquired cat, looks him over from her spot in Whitneys arms. "I would say that you have left out the carrot Sir." blushes and looks downward for a momentt.    "Nottosoundmercanry or something." she finishes in a rush.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 3, 2002)

*Yes Yes....*

"Of course you retain the right to loot your advesaries and whatever reward Lord Traven wishes to provide. Is that a sufficient 'carrot'?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2002)

_Jericho shrugs nonchalantly, pushing away the memory of another  evening of carousal..._

"Sounds like fun to me, hunting and killing orc... and there less savory cousins... I am in..."

_Jericho looks to Tarowyn..._

"Just stay out of me way elfy boy, and do your scouting thing, and we shall be fast friends... glad to have ye aboard..."

_Jericho looks back to Sir Whiteclove..._

"Buttkicking for goodness is what I do best, I don't need no damn carrots, just save me a few skulls to bash and I be happy... and besides I like looting... for the right cause..."

_Jericho leers at Whitney..._

"Speaking of carrots...." 

_Jericho chuckles not finishing his off-color joke...._


----------



## Krug (Sep 3, 2002)

Bhartus nods. "Aye and to kill a few orcs in the bargain. Little more monies is required."

Bhartus turns to the newcomer. "Elf eh? Welcome to the group!"


----------



## Mirth (Sep 3, 2002)

*And then there were five...*

Tarowyn nods back at Bhartus. "Priest," he says simply.

Then he turns to Jericho. "Be careful who you call 'boy', human. I was nailing bullseyes before your father got his first short hairs. If your loud mouth and wandering eyes are any indication, then I shall have my work cut out protecting you from yourself."

Still looking at Jericho, he nods towards Whitney. "And you had better show a bit more respect if you hope to win that kitty, for its claws look pretty sharp from here. It doesn't help that you stink of whoring."

He steps out from behind Sir Whiteclove, slings his bow over his back and steps towards the door. "We've got a job to do, so let's be about it, shall we?"

He stops in front of Ardoss. "Unless you've got something to add?"


----------



## Talindra (Sep 3, 2002)

Ardoss folds his arms, and scowls as he glances around at the others.  His gaze returning to the elf, the scowl softens.  "I am Ardoss.  Well met Tarowyn.  If you offer yourself as companion, my sword will always protect your back."  He nods to the sheriff in acceptance of the mission.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 3, 2002)

Tarowyn stands with his hand on the door handle, looking Ardoss over. "At least one person here is a professional and not just in it for the money or to kill Orcs." A wry half smile crosses the elf's face. "Well met, Ardoss."

He opens the door, and turns one last time to Sir Whiteclove. "Before we go, you had mentioned to me, sir, that you felt this group should have a name, a title." 

He looks at the rest of the group. "Considering there are now five of us, much like the five fingers on a hand, why don't we call ourselves The Fist of Duvik?"

Looking at Jericho, he adds, "I already know which one of us is the middle finger."


----------



## Talindra (Sep 3, 2002)

Ardoss looks surprised, and then makes a grunting noise, and it takes several moments for the others to realize he is laughing.  He claps the elf on the shoulder, taking care not to do it too hard, and declares  "I think I"m going to like you!"  

For once, laughter dances in his red eyes.  Ardoss seems prepared for the task at hand, his black hair tied back, his new chain gleaming.  Otherwise dressed in muted browns and greens, with soft leather boots, he looks as though he would be at home in the forest.  The hilt of a new greatsword rises above his head from its place on his back, and a rapier hangs at his side.  A smile plays about his lips, the first any of you have seen, as he glances back at the others.  "I think it a fine name."


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 3, 2002)

*Departure....*

Whiteclove appears intrigued, "The Fist of Duvik?....I like it. Elfs have also had a flair with words..."

The party makes their preparations that night, equiping themselves as needed after a thick meal. The next morning they set out along the dirt road that passes through Duvik's Pass for the south. The Serpentcoil Mountains recede into the horizen as you pass into the Yellow Valley with its famous Yellow Fields. As anticipated, after two days and inumerable petty hamlets, the party comes to Travensburg, a quaint, if dirty, patchwork of buildings built of hay and wood along with the occasional craft hut. The entire town appears built along the path on which you entered. A wooden wall of a height no greater than five feet encompasses the village, only a wooden door guarding against entrance by the road.

Glances from windows and petty merchant carts indicates that you have already been pegged as outsiders. Special attention is paid to Ardoss and Tarowyn. You note a rugged-looking, but well equiped man overseeing the provisioning of a wagon and horse team, hauling ceramics and other valuables for the north. The man turns to meet the party's gaze. He then approaches.

The man stands before you, looking worried and impatient. "The saviors of Duvik's Pass? I am Alexi Traven, the lord of this town. Lets get down to business. We've got a missing shipment of food. Two boys went out to meet the wagon this morning and no one has returned. I'm busy here until morning, and I need someone to go check on that wagon. The village needs the food.. scraping up the money for it was no easy chore. You arrived just in time. I apologize for being so direct, but circumstances  demand brevity."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2002)

_Jericho shrugs..._

"No rest for the wicked... lets be off then... I smells adventure..."

_Sniffs the air..._

"Lead the way elfy..."

_Jericho chortles..._

"Middle finger... I still like that... ha ha..."


----------



## Krug (Sep 3, 2002)

"Well which way was the wagon going? We will check it for you. We understand the urgency," Bhartus says, wondering which foe they will encounter this time around. His hand fell instinctively on his new mace. _Ah to be at the hearth in a cold winter..._


----------



## Mirth (Sep 3, 2002)

Tarowyn casts a sidelong glance at Jericho. "At least you smell of adventure and not that wenchstink of two days hence."

He looks back up the road they have traveled for tracks and turns to Alexi. 

"I hope it wasn't the way from which we came, for there was no sign of such a wagon on our way in." 

"Were these "boys" on horseback or on foot, and how long have they been gone, exactly?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 3, 2002)

Whitney blushes at the off color comment but keeps quiet to it. "What sort of brigand are we to expect?" she asks as the group leaves.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 5, 2002)

*The caravan....*

After indicating the road to the east from which caravans typically bring their crops into the village, the party sets out. 

After traversing a mere five miles, the party crests a small hill, revealing the fate of the food wagon. Below you, two figures bundled against the cold struggle to lead a resistant horse of the road. Two orcs are standing guard; one of them watch the wranglers with apparent amusement. The snow-covered ground is stained red in places, and a half-dozen bodies lie in the snow.

You are within 90 feet of the caravan when you spot it and the orcs and a human in leather armor near one of the horses still attached to the wagon. Unfortunatly, they have spotted you as well.

_Initiative: Jericho, armed human, Tarowyn, Bhartus, Whitney, Ardoss, Orcs_


----------



## Mirth (Sep 6, 2002)

Tarowyn moves forward to 70 ft. range, kneels, watches to make sure he doesn't plug Jericho in the back (since he is probably rushing into melee), and fires on the armed human.

"The blood of innocents shall not be the only thing to stain the snow today, brigands!" He yells. "Duck and fire, people, and watch out for the two pulling the cart!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 6, 2002)

_Jericho smirks.. and draws his new masterwork blade..._

"Cover me elfy boy... I am going in..."

_Jericho moves up the hill as fast as he can..._

*OOC:* Making a double move this turn to close the distance...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 6, 2002)

Whitney drops to one knee and sites down her crossbow as well, grim under the cover of her hood. Taking a shot at the orc


OOC: sorry thought I said that.. my bad


----------



## Krug (Sep 6, 2002)

Bhartus shakes his head as he sees Jericho charge, takes a 10' step and fires at the armed human if he is not down yet, otherwise he will fire at the Orcs.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 6, 2002)

*The charge*

Jericho comes to within 50 feet of the caravan as the human glows momentarily. Both Tarowyn and Bhartus' shots go wide on the human.

_Do you fire Whitney? On whom?_


----------



## Talindra (Sep 6, 2002)

Ardoss moves as close as he can, and kneels, before taking aim on one of the orcs with his light crossbow, taking care to avoid aiming anywhere near Jericho.  He shakes his head as the elf taunts the bandits, thinking it wasted breath.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 7, 2002)

Both Ardoss' and Whitney's bolts fail to meet their target as the two orcs rush towards the approaching Jericho. The D'orite warrior greets one with his blade, slicing off its head with one clean stroke.

You see the human remove something from a pouch which momentarily sparkles.

_Tarowyn's turn_


----------



## Mirth (Sep 7, 2002)

Tarowyn takes aim on the human again, this time determined not to miss, and fires.

OOC: Sorry for the wait, went out to dinner...


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 7, 2002)

The Lord of Fate is not with Tarowyn as his arrow misses the mark.


----------



## Krug (Sep 7, 2002)

Bhartus draws his mace and follows Jericho into combat.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 7, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The Lord of Fate is not with Tarowyn as his arrow misses the mark. *




_Blast!_


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 7, 2002)

Bhartus traverses the distance between himself and Jericho, who is still in melee with an orc. The two heroes are now in a flanking position with the creature.


----------



## Krug (Sep 7, 2002)

*I know this is next turn but just in case...*

Bhartus will attack the orc with his mace, attempting to keep on flanking it with Jericho.

"Back to Gruumsh with you, foul thing!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 7, 2002)

Whitney growls in frustration, quickly reloading and aiming at the human quickly and takes a shot at him. "The human looks to be a mage!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 8, 2002)

Whitney's shot (Attack: 14+2) seems to bounce off the immediate area around the human with no discernable effect.

_Your turn Ardoss_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2002)

Whitney curses as she sees that happen. "By Lady Argen's Grace, he's got a shield up." pulls a scroll from her belt and starts chanting. 


OOC: going for one of the orcs if there are any standing with one of her Magic Missle scroll, so that the others can close with the mage.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 8, 2002)

Ardoss pulls his sword, and moves toward the human, seeing that Jericho has the orcs well in hand.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 8, 2002)

*Closing*

Ardoss advances to as close as 20 feet of the human as the lone standing orc grunts before bringing his greataxe down on Jericho, only the have the axehead slide of the warrior's armor. Jericho returns the favor delivering a wicked sideways slash that the orc is just able to avoid (11+8=13). 

The human smiles in Ardoss' direction as he unleashes a bolt from a ready crossbow (Attack: 17+24=41; Damage: 1+2=3).

_Tarowyn's turn_


----------



## Mirth (Sep 8, 2002)

Tarowyn brings out his rapier and silvered dagger and closes to flank the human and attack him with Ardoss. "Let's see if your magicks will save you from some cold hard steel, bandit!"

OOC: Remember Ambidexterity and Two-Weapon Fighting feats...


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2002)

Bhartus will attack the orc with his mace, attempting to keep on flanking it with Jericho.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 8, 2002)

Tarowyn closes to within 10ft of the human as Bhartus attempts to make right Jericho's last attack with his own mace, only to be left dissappointed by the wily creature. (Attack 6+4=10) But the orc is only so luck as a magical bolt crashes into him thanks to Whitney (1+1=2)

_Ardoss.... _


----------



## Talindra (Sep 8, 2002)

Ardoss, flanking the human with Tarowyn, grunts from the impact of the bolt and slashes back at the human with his rapier.

OOC:  Flanking so using sneak attack ability as well.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 8, 2002)

Ardoss flanks the human, slashing at his back with the rapier (Attack: 13+3=16). The half-orc is just able to scratch past the human's armor, but the wound he deals is severe enough to bring the spellcaster down. (Damage: 4+3=7)

_Ardoss wasn't in position, so no flanking bonus or sneak attack damage._ 

The two bundled figurs flee towards the west as the remaining orc continues his now futile resistance, lunging at Jericho again with his greataxe, this time meeting his mark. (Damage: 4+3=7)
Jericho returns the favor, meeting out death to the orc (Attack:9+8=17 Damage: 9+3=12), gutting the beast's torso with wild abandon.


_Out of Initiative_


----------



## Mirth (Sep 8, 2002)

_I'm assuming the two bundled figures are the "two boys" that we were sent to find..._ 

Tarowyn runs after the two, shouting. "Wait! We're here to help you! Lord Traven sent us!"


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2002)

"Well placed, Jericho," says Bhartus. He looks at Ardoss wound and casts a _cure minor wounds_ on it.

"That should ease the hurt a little," says the priest.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 9, 2002)

Ardoss' wounds dissapear as Moradin answers the priest's call.



Examination of the bodies near the wagon reveals them to be those of the four guards sent to guard the wagon as well as those of the two boys sent to find it.

The orcs and the human spellcaster possess little more than their armor and weapons.



_Ardoss and Tarowyn note the tracks leading off to the west...._ 

_Ardoss regains 1_


----------



## Mirth (Sep 9, 2002)

The figures outpace him, so Tarowyn returns to the group winded and flushed. 

"Well team, what shall we do? Take the cart back to Lord Traven or track these bastards who ran?"

He crouches and examines the tracks leading to the west.

OOC: Since they are obviously NOT the boys now, can we tell what kind of creatures they are from their tracks?


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2002)

"We must find out who did it," says Bhartus. "I'd say we track them down."

Casts _Cure Light Wounds_ on Jericho. (Apologies, missed seeing that he suffered a wound.)


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 9, 2002)

_Jericho regains 2_ 
Jericho grins, "Appreciated, priest." He removes a potion from his pack, gulping it down.


_Tarowyn: Tracks appear human_
_Jericho at full health._


----------



## Mirth (Sep 9, 2002)

Tarowyn turns from the tracks to Ardoss. "Look human, eh?"

Then he glances towards Bhartus. "I tend to agree with you, Priest. They must be punished for the murder of these innocents."

He gets up and moves over to Jericho. "You have proven yourself a more than capable warrior today, human ... Jericho. I only hope that I may prove myself as reliable in the battles we face ahead. Let us put our bad blood behind us." Tarowyn extends his hand to Jericho.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 9, 2002)

Jericho accepts Tarowyn's hand, smiling, "You will make a fine battle companion."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 9, 2002)

"Enough of the compliments, we need to move on and hunt down the bandit leaders right?"


----------



## Talindra (Sep 9, 2002)

Ardoss, his bloodlust finally fading from his eyes, nods to Bhartus.  "You have my thanks."  He glances from the tracks to Tarowyn, as he sheathes his rapier.  "Human is my guess as well."  He moves to look over the contents of the wagons.


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2002)

"Well what are waiting for? Woodsman," he turns to the Elf, "lead the way!"

Bhartus arms his crossbow and prepares to follow.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 9, 2002)

Deleted post


----------



## Talindra (Sep 9, 2002)

Ardoss does not follow.  "You would leave the supplies here, where anyone could take them?"  he calls after the others.  "I would venture that the Lord values these supplies more than the heads of those you seek."


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 9, 2002)

double post


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 9, 2002)

The caravan is filled to the brim with the foodstuffs destined for Travenburg. The orcs and humans possess little more than their weapons and armor.


----------



## Krug (Sep 10, 2002)

"All right.. the half-orc.. does have a point," says Bhartus grudgingly. "But the village is only five miles from here and after that we go hunt down these orcs or beings. You cut the weeds, you tear the roots," says the cleric.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 10, 2002)

"Ardoss is right. Vengeance will not feed the townsfolk. Hopefully we can find the freebooters later." Tarowyn helps to prepare the cart to return to town.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 10, 2002)

"Aye," dusts off her hands, "Sounds like a plan."


----------



## Talindra (Sep 10, 2002)

Ardoss manages another small smile as he aids the others in getting the caravan moving.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 10, 2002)

After some initial difficulty, the party is able to bring the horses into line and guide the caravan back to Travenburg with both the intended cargo as well as the remains of the fallen. 

The residents are ecstatic over sight of overflowing wagons of desperartly needed food. But jubilation turns to horror, sadness, and anger at the sight of the six bodies, especially those of the two boys.

Lord Traven approaches you, "Who is responsible for this?!?" waves to the corpses. He makes an obvious attempt to calm himself, "I thank you for the service you have rendered myself and my people. But I would ask you to stay with us so as to apprehend or elimnate those who worked this travesty, whichever comes first. I'm sure Whiteclove can spare you for that amount of time?" A note of pleading is evident in his eyes.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 10, 2002)

"Sir Whiteclove not only sent us to secure your supplies, but to put an end to these raids as well."

"If it had not been for our cool-headed and responsible teammate here," Tarowyn indicates Ardoss, "we would have already sped off to track those murderers down and left your food for scavengers. Whatever you make think of beast-men like those orcs who are giving you such grief recently, you would not have this desperately needed cargo without this friend of ours." He clasps his hand onto Ardoss' shoulder.

"Nevertheless, we are fully prepared to mete out justice on your behalf. Unless one of my partners has something to add," Tarowyn looks to the rest of the group, "I would say that the Fist of Duvik is yours to command."


----------



## Krug (Sep 10, 2002)

Bhartus rolls his eyes at Tarowyn's speech.
_You'd think he slayed a giant that had eaten a village,_ thinks the dwarf to himself. 

Bhartus waits to see if anyone else has anything to add.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 10, 2002)

Ardoss looks momentarily shocked at Tarowyn's words, but an almost shy smile spreads across his face as he looks at Lord Traven and stands a little straighter.  "I consider it my duty to put an end to this killing, my lord."  Ardoss bows his head to Traven.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 10, 2002)

Whitney shakes her head at the commentary but keeps quiet and out of the way, thinking on who could possibly be behind these raiders and where they could be raiding out of.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 11, 2002)

The party makes their preperations and sets back down the road the next morning. They return to the site of the prior days battle, the tracks to the west still in evidence. 

The party sets out for the west, following the easily read tracks. After a distance of three and a half miles, the party approaches what appears to be the entrance of a cave.

As you approach the cave mouth, you notice that the area outside the cave is well traveled. Dozens of different boot tracks have trampled the light covering of snow into the mud by. All of the prints appear to come and go from the cave.



_Tarowyn, Bhartus, and Ardoss: once within 60ft of the cave entrance, you all begin to notice movement within the cave._ 

_Bhartus and Ardoss: thanks to your darkvision, you both can clearly see that the movement is from two orcs with crossbows immediately within the cave's entrance. They don't seem to have spotted the party yet._


----------



## Krug (Sep 11, 2002)

Bhartus whispers to Ardoss. "Well half-orc, you think you want to sneak up on them and get them personally acquianted with your pigsticker?" 

Bhartus readies his light crossbow and communicates what he sees to the rest in hushed whispers. "I'm sure they've noticed that their associates did na return yesterday."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 11, 2002)

"Be careful whatever you do. We can't afford them sounding an alarm for any others. If you can draw them out here, I can fire on them. Otherwise, I cannot see well enough to provide cover."


----------



## Talindra (Sep 11, 2002)

Ardoss nods at the others, and slowly attempts to make his way to the cave entrance without being seen.  He moves quietly, in a circle away from the party, approaching from the side so that the walls themselves block the orcs view.


----------



## Krug (Sep 11, 2002)

Bhartus mouths a prayer to Moradin and aims his crossbow at the orc that Ardoss isn't moving towards.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 11, 2002)

As Ardoss approaches, she misteps, crunching some fallen leaves. The orcs begin to grunt, but still seem to be unaware of Ardoss' exact location.



_Surprise Round :Everyone but Ardoss and the orcs gets a partial action._ 


_Initiative: Ardoss, Bhartus, Tarowyn, Jericho, Whitney and the orcs_

_Again, only Ardoss and Bhartus actually see the orcs at this distance (60ft from the cave/orcs)._

_Ardoss is within striking distance._


----------



## Krug (Sep 11, 2002)

Bhartus continues aiming for his surprise round and sweat trickles down his brow. He tries to communicate to Tarowyn where the orc is.

Next round he will fire his bolt at the orc that Ardoss is not attacking.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 12, 2002)

Whitney pulls her crossbow out and moves forward to see what the others see.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 12, 2002)

Tarowyn peers as well as he can in the direction that Bhartus is aiming and pulls his bowstring taught in order to fire at what he glimpses in the half-darkness.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 12, 2002)

As Bhartus and Tarowyn prepare to fire, Whitney and Jericho move forward 30ft and 20ft respectivly. The orcs still appear unaware of their presence.

_regular turn, Ardoss...you're up_


----------



## Talindra (Sep 12, 2002)

Ardoss takes advantage of the situation to attack the nearest orc with his rapier, slashing almost delicately.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 12, 2002)

Ardoss is unable to slice past the orc's scale mail....


----------



## Krug (Sep 13, 2002)

bhartus fires the crossbow bolt at the other orc. 

"QUICK! JERICHO! RUSH THE ORCS! ARDOSS IS IN DANGER!" The dwarf says.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 13, 2002)

Tarowyn lets fly immediately after Bhartus in hopes of nailing the orc. He then shoulders his bow and draws his rapier and dagger so that he may run in and join the melee (OOC: next round, of course).


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 13, 2002)

Whitney rushes after the others, with her crossbow at the ready.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 13, 2002)

Whitney and Jericho arrive in the cave just as Bhartus is greeted with the welcome sight of both his and the Tarowyn's arrow hitting the orc not engaged with Ardoss in the chest, flooring him.

As the remaining orc sees his comrade fall, he attempts to make his escape into the cave, leaving himself open to attacks from both Ardoss and Jericho, which he skillfully evades.

_Ardoss, the fleeing orc is yours_


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2002)

Bhartus rushes in after and turns to Tarowyn, "Good shot!" He draws his mace and wishes his short legs would make him move faster.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 14, 2002)

Tarowyn runs headlong into the cave mouth, rapier and dagger at the ready, worried that the remaining orc will be able to sound an alarm before the rest can get to him.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 14, 2002)

Ardoss pursues the orc as quickly as he can, his rapier held ready, his blood hot.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 14, 2002)

Bhartus and Tarowyn bolt for the cave. Tarowyn is 60ft within the corridor while Bhartus' stocky dwarven frame ensures that he just enters the cave entrance as Ardoss and Jericho catch up with the orc. Ardoss runs ahead of the savage, allowing both heroes to flank it in midrun. Ardoss' slashes with rapier, scratching against the orc's armor. Jericho makes a sideways movement with his bastard sword, tearing the creature's torso from its body.

_Out of Initiative._

The cave is roughly hewn and holds little of interest. A well-worn path leads from the entrance to the back of the cave. The back wall of the cave actuallly appears to be shaped stone. The shaped stone corridor leads to a stout-looking door.


----------



## Aust (Sep 14, 2002)

Ardoss moves to the door, after sheathing his rapier, checking for traps and the like.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 14, 2002)

Tarowyn checks the bodies of the orcs and then keeps an eye on the cave entrance to make sure that no one comes up unexpectedly from behind.


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2002)

Bhartus looks at the carnage and whispers "Good move Jericho!" He tries to glean what he can from his stonecutting skills. 

"Well do we bang down the door, or should we just open it?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 15, 2002)

The orcs possess little beyond their evident equipment.

Neither Ardoss nor Bhartus find any traps.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 15, 2002)

Whitney keeps her crossbow at the ready, eyes wide as she looks around. "This is the sort of thing my master told me about, but he neglected to mention so many things." nervous but alert


----------



## Mirth (Sep 15, 2002)

*OOC: 100th post!!*

"Well, let's get on with it then. Ardoss do you want to take point?" Tarowyn talks in hushed tones and continues to keep an eye out at the cave entrance.


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2002)

"Lets try to be quiet and keep a lookout for traps. I still remember that pit from the other time," says Bhartus. He motions for Ardoss to open the door, preparing his crossbow.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 16, 2002)

The door is opened, revealing what appears to be a storeroom, the wall lined  with barrels and buckets. Four orcs are present and don't fail to turn their heads towards you upon entrance, despite the party's best efforts to remain silent.

_Initiative: Whitney, Tarowyn, the orcs, Ardoss and Jericho, Bhartus_ 

_I'm assuming the default marching order we agreed upon in the ooc room, so Tarowyn and Jericho in the front, Whitney in the center, and Ardoss and Bhartus in the back, i.e. standing before the door._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 16, 2002)

Whitney gives a small 'eep' of suprise as she steps to one side and drops into a crouch to take a shot with her crossbow to the lead orc while looking for a spot to hide and stay out of the way


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 16, 2002)

Whitney's bolt takes one orc in the arm, though it seems to have taken miniscule pain.

_There is a box to hide behind to the left of the door._


----------



## Mirth (Sep 16, 2002)

Tarowyn also checks for cover as he lets fly at the same orc as Whitney. Even if he can't find cover, he moves to allow the others to make their way into combat.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 16, 2002)

Ardoss moves over to stand beside Whitney, crouching behind the box, shielding her even further.  He slashes at the closest orc with his rapier, a strange smirk on his face.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 16, 2002)

Tarowyn's arrow strikes true, taking the already wounded orc in the chest, flooring it.

_Tarowyn: there is a barrel you can use to your right._ 

One of the remaining orcs moves towards Jericho, weaving through the barrels and boxes, finally attacking the D'orite with its greataxe, giving the warrior such a wicked rip across the chest. Jericho appears barely able to stand. The other two orcs duck behind boxes along the center of the right (east) wall and the far end respecitivly, loading their crossbows.



From the partial cover of the box he and Whitney are behind, Ardoss attacks the orc which had bested Jericho with his rapier, ripping it across its right sight, blood gushing along the floor as it collapses.

_Bhartus is up, and two orcs to go._

_Jericho is at 0._


----------



## Krug (Sep 16, 2002)

Bhartus rushes to Jericho and casts _Cure Light Wounds_ on him, using up his Bless slot. He will hide behind cover as best as he can.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 16, 2002)

Whitney ducks under cover as she reloads. "I wonder..is all adventuring like this..hurry, hustle, and worry and panic?"


----------



## Mirth (Sep 16, 2002)

Tarowyn uses the barrel for cover and then takes whatever shot he can at one of the remaining two orcs.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 16, 2002)

_Jericho groans...._

"Ack... I feel pricked..." his words slurred as he prepares a defense... as best he can


----------



## Mirth (Sep 17, 2002)

OOC: Welcome back, Jericho!


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Whitney ducks under cover as she reloads. "I wonder..is all adventuring like this..hurry, hustle, and worry and panic?" *




"Well you could be home knitting or basket-weaving, madame!" shouts Bhartus.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 17, 2002)

Bhartus illicits Moradin's favor to heal Jericho just as Tarowyn's arrow again finds its mark, taking the orc along the right wall square between the eyes despite its cover, dropping it immediatly.



_Jericho regains 5_ 

The remaining orc fires upon Jericho with its crossbow, but the bolt goes wide off the mark.

_Ardoss and Jericho, you're both up. _


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2002)

"Oh this is going to be good," says Bhartus, relishing the orc's imminent death.  "Or perhaps we should be merciful and get some information from him rather than cleaving him apart..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 17, 2002)

_Jericho raises his sword high and charges like a bull..._

"Screw information... I want its HEAD!!!!!! Buttkicking for Goodness!!!"

_Jericho charges forward..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 18, 2002)

Whitney watchs as she reloads her crossbow shaking her head. "Just like mother said.."


----------



## Krug (Sep 18, 2002)

*Information over Blood...*

"Surrender Orc, and we will show you some mercy!" shouts Bhartus, who's being a total prick.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 18, 2002)

Jericho charges the orc, the force of his greatsword being such as to divorce the creature's head from its body, which falls, crossbow still in hand to the floor with a slump.

_Out of Initiative_ 

The room is littered with supplies, including 60 crossbow bolts, damaged suits of scalemail, greataxe heads, etc. The bodies of the orcs each possess a pouch of 20 silver, suggesting that the humanoids had been paid recently. Towards the center of right wall, leading to the east, there is a door (not the one through which you entered).

_ooc: don't try to divy up the equipment and silver yet. we will handle that after the quest's completion._


----------



## Krug (Sep 18, 2002)

"Oh.. nevermind," says Bhartus, as Jericho slices up another Orc. "Through the door it shall be," the priest says, continuing to use his dwarven skills to learn as much as he can about the place.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 18, 2002)

"Good show, Jericho." Tarowyn whispers aside to the D'orite, whom he is amazed could have recovered so fast and been so lethal. 

"We've made enough ruckus to bring anyone else running, so we best be ready when we open that door, methinks." The elf notches another arrow on his bowstring and waits for Ardoss.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 18, 2002)

_Jericho chortles..._

"Now what?" he groans slightly, "Impressed yet lass?"

_Jericho leers at Whitney..._

"I have many other physical qualities... ha ha ha ha ha"

_Jericho peers about the room..._

"But later, stop distracting me..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 18, 2002)

The party opens without incident, no trap having been found. A new corridor is revealed, another door visible on the far end. Halfway down the left (north) wall of the corridor, there is another entrance into yet another corridor that leads north.

_Dah, that was a mouthfull._


----------



## Krug (Sep 18, 2002)

"Well I think we should check through that door," says Bhartus.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 18, 2002)

Ardoss scouts ahead of the party, moving quietly, allowing the injured Jericho to fall back with Whitney, if he wishes.  His eyes constantly scanning for traps and the like, his hand never strays far from the hilt of his blade.  He moves to the door Bhartus has indicated, and listens for a moment for any sound beyond it.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 18, 2002)

Neither Ardoss or the rest of the party detects the presence of traps, nor are any sounds discernable from behind the door. The door does appear to be barred from the outside.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 18, 2002)

Whitney keeps quiet and does her best to pay attention to her surroundings (mindful of the last pit trap) and stays out of the way of the others


----------



## Talindra (Sep 18, 2002)

Ardoss moves back to the others, and speaks very quietly as he squats, taking a breather.  "Perhaps since the door is barred from this side, we should explore the passage there...." he points to the corridor leading off to the north. "and then return here to continue.  I don't like leaving my back open, so to speak."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 18, 2002)

Tarowyn nods his approval of Ardoss' suggestion and goes back to peek around the corner up the northern passage, just to keep an eye in that direction.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 18, 2002)

About 30ft down the northward corridor, a bend to the west is visible.


_Bhartus and Tarowyn: you hear the muffled rattliing of sliding over metal. The sound is coming from just around the bend in the corridor._


----------



## Mirth (Sep 18, 2002)

Tarowyn relates what he hears to the rest of the group and waits for Ardoss to take point (assuming we are going towards the metallic sounds).


----------



## Talindra (Sep 18, 2002)

Ardoss inches along the wall toward the bend, moving as silently as possible.  As he nears the bend, he listens closely, and even dares a peek around it, taking only a second to take in the scene, and pulling his head back quickly before inching back towards the others.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 18, 2002)

Ardoss spys a closed door five feet after the bend. 30 seconds after first hearing the rattle it suddenly ceases.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 18, 2002)

_Jericho clanks along with a sneer on his face..._

"Sounds like trouble to me..." he peers around warily...


----------



## Mirth (Sep 18, 2002)

Tarowyn points at Jericho and then puts a finger to his own lips. He then cups his ear, hoping that Jericho will understand that we should BE QUIET and LISTEN!


----------



## Krug (Sep 18, 2002)

Bhartus clutches his crossbow nervously. "Sounds like an ambush," he whispers.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 19, 2002)

The sound of the door around the bend opening interrupts the party's chatter as four orcs, all armed with battleaxes, make their appearance at the far end of the north corridor, 35ft from you.

_Initiative: Ardoss and Whitney, the orcs, Jericho, Tarowyn, Bhartus_


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2002)

_Jericho sneers..._

"Orcs... I like killing orcs... killing orcs is where I am a viking..."

_Jericho levels his sword..._

"Lets dance..."


----------



## Talindra (Sep 19, 2002)

Ardoss raises his crossbow and shoots at the nearest orc, then drops it quickly, drawing his rapier, and standing his ground, staying between Whitney and the orcs.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 19, 2002)

Ardoss shot misses its mark as one of the orcs growls to Jericho, "You mine, dusk man!!!!"

_Your move Whitney_


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Ardoss shot misses its mark as one of the orcs growls to Jericho, "You mine, dusk man!!!!" *




_Jericho chuckles..._

"Big words for an orc... almost too verbose..."

_Jericho sneers..._

"I think I best take ye jaw lest you spout more coherent nonsense..."

_Jericho continues to bide his time looking for an opening..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 19, 2002)

Whitney drops to one knee and takes a shot at the lead orc with her cross bow.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 20, 2002)

Whitney's bolt misses as well as the orcs close with Ardoss, Tarowyn, and Jericho.

_Jericho's turn_


----------



## Krug (Sep 20, 2002)

On his turn Bhartus fires his crossbow bolt at the orcs.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 20, 2002)

Tarowyn draws and releases into the closest orc to him.

OOC: Don't forget Point Blank Shot feat.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 20, 2002)

_Jericho charges at the orc and slashes at its head... as he screams out a blood curdling shout akin to a an arab dervish on the hunt...._

"Yaleleleleleleleleleleleeeee!!!!!!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 21, 2002)

An orc has its head severed from its body as it charges into the warrior of D'or, falling to the ground, bleeding profusly. This is complimented by the fall of another of the humanoids by virtue of having one of Tarowyn's arrows shoot through its eye. But fate has saved another orc from the sting of Bhartus' bolt.

_Ardoss and Whitney....two orcs to go._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2002)

_Jericho cackles... like a madman..._

"Life is gooooood!!!!"

_Jericho turns to the next orc... and smiles... baring his white teeth..._

"Care to join him," gesturing to the headless orc...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 21, 2002)

Whitney pops up from her hidey hole behind the cask and takes another shot at the closest orc.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 21, 2002)

Ardoss attacks the closest arc, swinging his rapier in a manner that seems too vicious for the delicate weapon.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 21, 2002)

Ardoss' rapier cuts through one of the incoming orcs necks as Whitney fires of her crossbow at the other, but to no avail. The last standing orc brings its greataxe down hard on Ardoss, felling its more noble half-kin with a vicious vertical slice through the torso.

_Ardoss at -8. One orc to go._ 

_Jericho is up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2002)

_Jericho steps over Ardoss and attacks the last standing orc..._

"This one is for me pal Ardoss!!!!  Even if he is a half orc..."

_Jericho swings viciously..._


----------



## Krug (Sep 21, 2002)

*Again?*

Bhartus steps towards Ardoss and feeds him from a potion of healing.

"This is getting familiar..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 21, 2002)

Jericho sets up a major swing with his bastard sword, but the orc is just barely able to evade, the blade scraping along the creature's armor.

_Tarowyn is up..._


----------



## Mirth (Sep 21, 2002)

Tarowyn draws his rapier and moves to flank the remaining orc with Jericho. "Die fiend!" he screams as he slashes at the orc's body.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 21, 2002)

Tarowyn's blade strikes true, slicing through the orcs spine, causing it to fall backwards.

Bhartus' potion remedies the evil work done to Ardoss by the greataxe.



_Ardoss regains 9, bringing him up to 1._ 

_Out of Initiative_


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2002)

_Jericho spits and then scowls..._

"So we still trying to be quiet?"


----------



## Mirth (Sep 21, 2002)

Tarowyn looks at Jericho and a small smirk appears in the corner of his mouth. "I suppose not."

The elf cleans the blood from his blade before he sheathes it, then wipes a small sheen of sweat from his brow.

 As he again puts another arrow to his drawstring, he says to the others, "I have a feeling there's more where those came from. I'm going to keep an eye on that door around the corner."


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 21, 2002)

_Tarowyn: the door around the corner is open, revealing a room devoid of life and generally empty with the exception of a strange wooden platform equiped with a series of pullys cranks and catches. It appears to allow access to be instrumental in allowing access to a lower levels of this underground complex._


----------



## Mirth (Sep 21, 2002)

"It looks clear ahead, but we may be in for more bloodshed," Tarowyn tells the others. "If I'm correct, there is a platform in there that has carried the orcs up from a lower floor."

He looks concerned as he says, "This cave seems to have much more to it than meets the eye at first. I wonder if we should press ahead or if we should..." the elf looks at Ardoss, "...wait and recover first."

"Perhaps we could barricade that first room with the barrels and casks in there and get some rest."

OOC: Tarowyn is wondering if Bhartus might be low on healing if we end up really needing it. And Ardoss needs more HP if we continue anyway.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2002)

_Jericho cleans his blade..._

"Works for me.. I can deal with some rest... and plan and prepare... dwarf see to our orcish friend..."

_Jericho scans the area..._

"I am with the elfy on this, we should rest... and take a brief respite from all this exertion..."

_Jericho leers at Whitney..._

"Or however one chooses to relax..."


----------



## Talindra (Sep 21, 2002)

Ardoss groans as he stubbornly pushes himself to his feet, swaying slightly, his hand to his head.  He smiles at Bhartus "My thanks...." and nods in agreement to Tarowyn's suggestion, then moans, and rubs his head again.


----------



## Krug (Sep 21, 2002)

Bhartus tosses aside the spent potion. "I still have a spell or two left but I want to save them up for later. There might be more than one exit out of here, but if you wish, then we can take some rest and finish what we have to the next day. Ten orcs isn't a bad score for a day's work," he says.

_If we rest, Bhartus will use up his other slot to cast a Cure Light Wounds on Ardoss, and cast Cure Minor Wounds on Jericho three times._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 22, 2002)

Whitney gives Jericho a blank look, but it's easy to see the blush starting to creep up from her ears as she puts her hood up.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 22, 2002)

The party rests the night after consuming their rations, the penetrating silence of the cave contrasting with the accumulating stench of dead orc flesh.

_Ardoss is at full health. Jericho regains four; three from Bhartus, one from rest. Should put him at nine._


----------



## Mirth (Sep 22, 2002)

Tarowyn begins helping the others clear the doorway they had blocked for the night.

"Does anyone else find it strange that no one tried to gain entry here last night? I'd like to think we cleaned out the contigent of brigands already, but best to be prepared." 

He readies his bow and steps back from the door.

"Ardoss, will you do the honors? Or perhaps you need someone else to take point for awhile?"


----------



## Talindra (Sep 22, 2002)

Ardoss shrugs and shakes his head, opening the door, and glancing into the hallway.


----------



## Krug (Sep 22, 2002)

Bhartus arms his crossbow. To Tarowyn's question he says, "Perhaps we have killed most of them, or they are afraid of us. We have done substantial carnage, or at least Jericho has."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 22, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Bhartus says, "We have done substantial carnage, or at least Jericho has." *




_or at least Jericho has ... or at least Jericho has ... or at least Jericho has ... 

The words ring in Tarowyn's head. What math skills are the priests of Moradin taught these days? 

By my reckoning, the Fist of Duvik has brought down a total of 12 orcs (not 10) and a human mage. Of which I was responsible for 5 of the filthy beasts, the same as Jericho. 

Must be because I'm an elf. Dwarves ... bah. Not that it matters._ 

"Let's hope you're right and he's already killed the majority of them, priest," Tarowyn says tersely. "Let's hope you're right." 

_Not that I believe that for a second, the elf thinks to himself._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 22, 2002)

_Jericho grabs his blade and smirks..._

"Lets not get out of hand by my count... the elfy did as much damage as I... but I appreciate the vote of confidence... now lets go take some orc heads..."

_Jericho falls into the standard formation..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 22, 2002)

OOC: let me know what the party is doing. you have two choices, the barred door to your back or the lift in the room down the northern corridor.

_Bhartus: you recognize the lift as a thing of dwarven design. One person of sufficient strength can guide the device downward at about 10ft/round, though there is enough room for another to assist._


----------



## Krug (Sep 22, 2002)

Bhartus conveys the information about the lift to the others.
"I say we try the door. If we descend and some creature decides to cut the lift, we will be trapped down there. Let us make sure we have taken care of most every creature here," Bhartus says.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 23, 2002)

Whitney nods and sets her crossbow. "Ready where you are."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 23, 2002)

A thought just occurs to Tarowyn, "It seems strange that it is barred from the outside. You don't suppose there might be prisoners in there, do you?"


----------



## Krug (Sep 23, 2002)

"Perhaps, then an even better reason to open it... ," says Bhartus, checking to see if he can tell when it was barred. "I presume we shouldn't announce our presence.."


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 23, 2002)

_Bhartus: no indication of when it was barred._


----------



## Krug (Sep 23, 2002)

"Jericho will you do the honors?" says Bhartus.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 23, 2002)

Ardoss stands quietly to the side, his crossbow held ready.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 23, 2002)

_Jericho shrugs... and tries to open the door..._

"Hmmm..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 23, 2002)

Jericho removes the bar from the door and opens it, a slight creak a response.

_Jericho: From outside the doorway you can discern a large chamber, only notable for the two coffins on the far side directly within view._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2002)

_Jericho raises a brow..._

"Hmm... coffins... looks like a burial chamber to me... maybe there is some loot we can scrounge up from the dead... not like they need it anymore..."

_Jericho steps into the chamber his weapons ready..._


----------



## Krug (Sep 24, 2002)

Bhartus fingers his holy symbol. _Coffins... can only mean one thing._

"Be wary, Jericho, if it was barred from outside it means something the orcs did not like was meant to be kept inside. Perhaps Ardoss would CAREFULLY check that it is an empty burial chamber, and the dead that have been buried are STILL buried."


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 24, 2002)

As Jericho steps into the chamber, a horrible malformed being, somewhat remincint of a dwarf, charges in from the warrior's right and bites his arm viciously.

_Jericho takes 3 and is paralyzed._ 

_Initiative: the ghoul, Jericho(paralyzed), Whitney, Tarowyn, Ardoss, Bhartus_ 

The ghoul moves to Jericho's front and attempts to bite him again, but scratches its teeth against the D'orite's armor.

_Whitney is up..._


----------



## Krug (Sep 24, 2002)

On his move, Bhartus will try to _Turn Undead_.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 24, 2002)

Whitney slips to one side and pulls a scroll from her scroll case, reading it rapidly and pointing a finger at the Ghoul.


_ Magic Missile _


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2002)

_Jericho stands still..._

*Do'oh, there I go... getting all paralyzed by some wreaking dead midget... this is not good... ooh... work it Whitney.... show me what your working with...*


----------



## Talindra (Sep 24, 2002)

Ardoss moves forward, and slashes at the creature, trying to distract it from Jerico's helpless form.

_Stupid human, always rushing in without thinking....._


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 24, 2002)

As Whitney completes completes her chant, a nearly transparent sphere  of force is emmited from her outcast finger, exploding against the creature's chest, pushing it back so ever slightly.

_Tarowyn is up._


----------



## Mirth (Sep 24, 2002)

Tarowyn takes a shot at the foul creature (secretly thankful that Jericho is frozen so that his arrow may more easily find its mark and not hit the D'orite).


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 24, 2002)

Tarowyn's arrow flys past the creature's head, narrowly missing it.
Ardoss also appears not to be blessed in this combat as his slash is skillfully evaded by the undead. Bhartus attempts to channel the power of Moradin to repell the creature, but to no avail.

The abomination turns on Ardoss, lunging towards the half-orc with its teeth, only to meet empty air when the rogue steps to the side.

_Whitney...._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2002)

_*What in the 15 hells is going on... just a single damn creature of unlife... never leave the lessers to a D'orite's job...*_

_Jericho remains still... as if he has a choice..._


----------



## Krug (Sep 24, 2002)

On his turn, Bhartus takes out his mace and attempts to flank the foul creature. He will strike at it if he can this round.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 25, 2002)

Ardoss actually curses as his slash misses, but holds his ground, and attacks again.  "Die, you ugly thing!" he growls.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 25, 2002)

Since it is now too hard to get a shot in, Tarowyn draws his rapier and dagger and rushes to attack the savage undead beast. 

"You better be glad my friend cannot move, you vile monster! If he could, you would be dead already!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 26, 2002)

Whitney makes a gesture and chants quickly, pointing a finger at the creature

_ Magic Missle _


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 26, 2002)

The creature is again bombarded by Whitney's magic, which is followed by an assault by Tarowyn which it just narrowly evades. The monster's unlife is finally capped by Ardoss rapier when it gouges the torso, making two dead pieces of flesh from one.


_Out of Initiative._

Jericho is for the moment still paralyzed.


----------



## Krug (Sep 26, 2002)

Bhartus looks at Jericho, and seems apologetic. "Sorry I can't do much for you mate, but it'll wear off."

Bhartus examines the room, carefully sticking to the others to make sure no more ghoulies jump out of nowhere.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2002)

_Though Jericho can't move his eyes belie the rage welling up inside him at the percieved jab from Bhartus..._

_*Damnable dwarf, think ye so high and mighty.... bah...*_


----------



## Talindra (Sep 26, 2002)

Ardoss pats Jericho on the shoulder, his eyes sympathetic.  "I know what you're going through."  He turns, and scans the rest of the room for danger.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 26, 2002)

Tarowyn draws his bow and stands guard over Jericho while the others search the room. "You know, D'orite, I never thought I would miss your loud mouth, but now ... nope, still don't miss it."

The elf calls out to Bhartus, "I would be extremely careful of those coffins, if I were you, Priest."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2002)

_*And I love ye too, ye tree hugging, fairy dancing elfy boy...*_

_Jericho continues to stand still..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 26, 2002)

Whitney quickly loads her crossbow and takes a quarding position by Jericho. "Though I admit it's nice and quiet, I still hope you recover quickly. " she teases a moment before turning away to watch the room.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 27, 2002)

Within the coffins, Bhartus uncovers the skeletal remains of what appear to have been two dwarf warriors. Nothing of their equipment remains beyond two well crafted (masterwork) axeheads lying against their chests; the hilts were lost to time.

Within five minutes, the effects of the undead's bite on Jericho recedes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 27, 2002)

_Jericho smirks and stretches..._

"Blasted undead, always ruining my day... with their stench and their undeath nature..."

_Jericho takes out a skull and drop kicks it into a wall..._

"Now I feel better... lets go kill stuff... for Goodness..."


----------



## Krug (Sep 27, 2002)

"Well down the lift it shall be," says Bhartus. He takes the axeheads and says a prayer for the (once-again) dead. "May these dwarves enter in Moradin's great hall and redeem themselves against the goblinoids."

"Are thou in great need of healing, Jericho?" says Bhartus.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 27, 2002)

"A minor scratch that could use Moradin's touch..."

_Jericho scans the room and sighs..._


----------



## Krug (Sep 27, 2002)

Bhartus casts a _Cure Minor Wounds_ on Jericho.

"I'll need to conserve my magic for now, but this should help you slightly..."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 27, 2002)

Tarowyn takes point and moves down the corridor to peek around the corner and make sure that the path to the lift is clear.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 27, 2002)

_Jericho strides forward towards the lift... his weapons drawn and ready..._

"Lets get this over with..."


----------



## Talindra (Sep 27, 2002)

Ardoss nods his agreement, reloading his crossbow quickly.  "For once, I am in total agreement with him..."  he indicates Jericho.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 27, 2002)

Bhartus' divine gifts are able to restore a some of Jericho's vigour.

_Jericho regains 1_ 

The path to the lift is clear as the party steps on to the platform, which sways slightly under the new burden. Beneath the wooden plank, the opening in the floor is visible.

_Ok, who is going to try to guide the lift down? One can attempt to operate it and one other can assist._


----------



## Talindra (Sep 27, 2002)

Ardoss moves forward, and attempts to guide the lift as best he can, his muscles flexing.  "Anyone care to assist?"


----------



## Mirth (Sep 27, 2002)

Tarowyn moves to assist Ardoss. "I don't trust contraptions like this. Seems like something your people would be more familiar with, Priest."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 27, 2002)

_Jericho smirks and keeps his blade ready for anything......_

"Ready when you are..."


----------



## Krug (Sep 27, 2002)

Bhartus will assist Ardoss.
"I'll do my best. My uncle Maldun was better at this... that is until the nasty accident with the steam wagon..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 28, 2002)

Bhartus and Ardoss are able to guide the lift downwards, coming to a nondiscript room lacking in everything but part of the pully system. A passage leads off to the east. You note that lift shaft descends to a third,  even deeper level of the caverns.


----------



## Krug (Sep 28, 2002)

Bhartus looks around warily. "I think we should stop at the 2nd level and see what's there. To the east?" he says.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 28, 2002)

Ardoss nods his agreement, as he helps secure the lift, and moves ahead of the group, towards the east.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 28, 2002)

Tarowyn moves after Ardoss. "How deep does this Orc's nest go?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 28, 2002)

"Too deep for my liking." Whitney grumbles as she keeps her crossbow on the ready


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 28, 2002)

_Jericho sniffs the air..._

"I like pie... but I don't like this..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 28, 2002)

After traveling 20 feet down the corridor to the east, the party comes to an intersection along the left(northern) wall; ten feet down the brief intersecting corridor lies a room.

The door to this room lies broken in the passageway. There are old, dried bloodstains on the floor, big enough to be noticeable even in torchlight. Unlike the rooms of the first level, this chamber show few signs of recent occupation: two bodies that seem to have been dragged there.


----------



## Krug (Sep 28, 2002)

"You think they're going to get up and attack us? The dead seem to have trouble staying... dead in these parts," says Bhartus.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 28, 2002)

Ardoss keeps his crossbow trained on the bodies.  "We should probably be sure."  He looks at Jericho.  "Care to search them?"


----------



## Mirth (Sep 28, 2002)

"Jericho's still recovering from our last beastie, I'll check the bodies out." Tarowyn slings his bow over his shoulder and draws his silvered dagger. He moves to the nearest body and kicks it with his boot. He does the same to the other body. If neither of them move, he proceeds to stoop down and search the first body.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 28, 2002)

_Jericho grunts...._

"A D'orite needs no recovery time... we are strong..."

_Jericho scans the room his blade in hand ready to slash and cut, with reckless abandon..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 28, 2002)

The bodies fail to stir from their rest. They each possess nothing beyond the remnants of their chainmail and what appear to be broken battleaxes. They are (were) apparently orcs.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 28, 2002)

Ardoss shrugs, and moves back into the original corridor, saying as he goes "Shall we continue then?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 28, 2002)

_Jericho presses onward..._

"Yes lets... dead things bore me..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 28, 2002)

"I simply wish to be done so we can return to move civil surroundsings.. preferably somewhere with a bookselller or two."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 28, 2002)

Tarowyn sheathes his dagger and draws his bow again. "Either the Orcs killed their own, or ... something bigger and badder is around."


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 28, 2002)

ooc: the corridor ends immediatly after you reach the door on the left wall in a wall of rubble, apparently the result of a cavein..so there is no way to go but back to the lift.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 28, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The corridor ends at the intersection...there is only the life... *




*OOC:* I am totally baffled by this statement...

_Jericho pauses at the intersection..._

"Hmmm..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 28, 2002)

The party reenters the corridor, heading back in the direction of the lift.

_Tarowyn: you hear something behind the party, past Ardoss, in the rubble._


----------



## Mirth (Sep 28, 2002)

Tarowyn spins around and pulls the string on his bow taught. He whispers to the rest, "Quiet down, people. Something stirs in the wreckage."


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 28, 2002)

A strange grey-skinned creature emerges from the rubble. Its inordinatly long, slithery arms move towards Bhartus.

_Initiative: Ardoss, Chocker, Jericho, Tarowyn and Bhartus, Whitney_ 

_The creature is near the back of the agreed upon formation..closest to Bhartus and Ardoss_


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 28, 2002)

_Jericho growls..._

"Bah... this place is crawling with things better left to the edge of my blade..."

_Jericho prepares to rush forward..._


----------



## Krug (Sep 29, 2002)

"What the?" Bhartus fires his crossbow bolt at the creature, and makes space for the warriors to get past him.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 29, 2002)

Tarowyn fires at the loathsome thing. "Do you think the Orcs caused the cave-in to block that thing out?"


----------



## Talindra (Sep 29, 2002)

Ardoss turns and fires a bolt at the creature, inwardly disgusted.  "Looks like a scavenger to me...underground vulture...." he snarls, as he drops the crossbow and pulls his rapier free of its sheathe.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 29, 2002)

Whitney flinches a bit as she drops to one side and to one knee to take a shot if it's open.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 29, 2002)

Ardoss' bolt hits the creature dead on in the chest, causing it to emmit a scream. Yet, it still reaches out for Bhartus with a tentacle-like arm, which misses the first time but is eventually able to wrap around the dwarf's neck, dragging him ten feet towards the creature, squeezes, and drops him to the ground unconscience.

_Bhartus takes 12_ 

Jericho then charges the creature, bringing his bastard sword down in such a way as to slice off both the creature's arms, felling it in a pool of black blood.



_Out of initiative for combat, though Bhartus is dying. At -2 and counting. Tarowyn and Whitney will be able to act the earliest._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2002)

_Jericho looks to Bhartus...._

"Somebody help the healer... I might need his expertise later on in this quest..."


----------



## Talindra (Sep 29, 2002)

Ardoss moves to Bhartus, kneeling and cradling his head carefully, while unstoppering a vial and pouring a potion down his throat. (Cure light wounds)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 29, 2002)

Whitney looks around, mainting vigalance over the area. "What the perdiction is that thing?"


----------



## Krug (Sep 30, 2002)

Bhartus feels the call of Moradin.
"Oh I will be with you soon, my great one..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 30, 2002)

Ardoss' potion does as it is intended, reversing and mending the effects of the dwarf's suffocation.

_Bhartus regains 8. He is now at 6._


----------



## Talindra (Sep 30, 2002)

Ardoss tosses away the empty vial and stands, pulling the dwarf to his feet.


----------



## Krug (Sep 30, 2002)

Bhartus turns to Ardoss, "Thanks... I think." He looks at the creature they just killed. "Ugly one ain't he?" Bhartus sees if his dwarven knowledge will tell him anything about the creature. He will search the room with the others.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 30, 2002)

Ardoss nods to him.  "You are welcome."  He turns, intending to head back to the lift.  "Shall we continue our search of this wretched place?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 30, 2002)

Bhartus does not recognize the creature. There is nothing in the corridor beyond what you have seen before.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 30, 2002)

"It is good that you are well, Priest." Tarowyn looks back towards the rubble. "Should we check out the wreckage and see if that beast dragged anything of value in there?"


----------



## Krug (Sep 30, 2002)

Bhartus nods at Tarowyn's suggestion, his brow sweaty. His view of the half-orc had changed.


----------



## Talindra (Sep 30, 2002)

Ardoss moves back towards the lift.  "I will watch the lift. I doubt you will find anything of value.  It is like a scavenger.....looking for food."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2002)

_Jericho grunts... and stays focused..._

"Can we PLEASE get a move on, I would like to find the end of this orcish pit sometime in the next few lifetimes... I mean... well... ahh forget it... lets just find the soruce of the evils here..."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 30, 2002)

Tarowyn takes a cursory poke about the rubble to see if anything interesting is there. If not, he will join the party in moving down the lift another floor.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 30, 2002)

Tarowyn and Bhartus find nothing of value in the rubble. 

_Who is operating the lift?_


----------



## Krug (Sep 30, 2002)

Ardoss and Bhartus again, I suppose.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2002)

_Jericho does what he does best... look cool, hold his sword... and make lewd comments to Whitney, not always in that order..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 30, 2002)

Whitney ignores the lewd comments (as usual) and keeps her eyes open and crossbow hand. "Undead, Orc and monsters.. wonder what is left to see?"


----------



## Mirth (Sep 30, 2002)

Tarowyn slowly kneels down to check out the next level as the lift lowers the group.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2002)

_Jericho slaps Whitney on her bottom..._

"Welll I got a few things i could show yah..."

_Jericho then scans the area as the lift goes downward..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 30, 2002)

Ardoss and Bhartus guide the lift down to an even lower level of the ruins. As the creaking of gears comes to a halt, the party notes that there is a passage leading out of the lift room to the east, strewn with rubble.  The two orcs that occupy said corridor look to the platform, their greataxes held high. One yells in broken north common and with a fierce growl, 'Leader! Leader!' They are some 10 feet from Jericho and Tarowyn, who are the nearest.


_Initiative: Tarowyn, Jericho and Whitney, the orcs, Ardoss, Bhartus_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 30, 2002)

Whitney growls and if looks alone could kill Jericho would be cinders as she drops to one knee and sights down her crossbow at one of the orcs. "Men!"

Taking the shot on her action


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2002)

_Jericho charges the speaking orc...._

"Yaleleleleleleleleleleeeeeee!!!!!" he cries as he brings his blade down into a terrible slash...


----------



## Mirth (Sep 30, 2002)

As the Orcs come into view, Tarowyn shouts "Orc scum dead ahead!" and fires on the first Orc he gets in his sights. If Jericho's NOT in the way by the next round, Tarowyn will fire again. If he is, Tarowyn draws his rapier and dagger and rushes into hand-to-hand.


----------



## Talindra (Oct 1, 2002)

Ardoss draws his rapier, and moves into the melee, flanking the orc that Jericho attacked, if it lives.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 1, 2002)

Tarowyn fires upon the shouting orc which is able to avoid the arrow, but not Jerichos blade, leading to the vile creature's decapitation. Whitney's bolt pierces the arm of the second orc as it swings at Jericho with its greataxe; but the swift warrior is able to avoid the axehead with a duck. Ardoss then flanks the creature and slashes its spinal column in two with his rapier, felling it.

Everyone hears the footsteps from down the easter corridor.



_Initiative: Tarowyn and newcomer, Jericho and Whitney, Ardoss, Bhartus_ 

_As of yet no one sees or knows the exact location of the newcomer to the combat. You have one round to act before it gets to the room._


----------



## Mirth (Oct 1, 2002)

Tarowyn finds whatever kind of cover that he can and prepares to fire with his bow on the newcomer.


----------



## Krug (Oct 1, 2002)

Bhartus casts _Bless_ on the group.

_Hopefully the combat will last longer that the past few,_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 1, 2002)

_Jericho stands his ground making himself the most likely target of attack..._

"A D'orite hides from no beast, nor man, nor thing, come and meet my blade..." he beckons...


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 1, 2002)

_Just in case i wasn't clear, i need to know what everyone is doing for this free round. Whitney and Ardoss, that means you._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 1, 2002)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Just in case i wasn't clear, i need to know what everyone is doing for this free round.  *




_*OOC:* Jericho, is standing his ground, not doing much else, I think Tarowyn is taking cover, and is readying a shot to shoot at the newcomer, while Bhartus is casting Bless, Whitney and Ardoss have yet to reply..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 1, 2002)

OOC Pulling her scroll case open and getting ready with a scroll (holding action till something presents itself)


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 2, 2002)

OOC: and that leaves Ardoss......


----------



## Talindra (Oct 2, 2002)

Ardoss stands shoulder to shoulder with Jericho, ready to flank the creature as soon as it appears.  He waits impatiently, his rapier on guard, a snarl on his face.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 3, 2002)

A lone male human appears from within the corridor. Tarowyn fires off an arrow at the newcomer, interrupting an apparent chant.

_Whitney and Jericho...._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2002)

_Jericho holds his ground, and keeps his blade drawn and ready to attack if the lone man moves into range..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 4, 2002)

Whitney unleashes another concentration of arcane energy on the human, pushing him back slightly.

_Ardoss and  then Bhartus...._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 4, 2002)

_ Whitney blasts away with magic missle, reading off the scroll with quick words _


----------



## Krug (Oct 4, 2002)

Bhartus moves 5' towards the figure fires his crossbow bolt at it.


----------



## Talindra (Oct 4, 2002)

Ardoss moves toward the figure, his rapier whistlilng through the air as he launches a powerful attack.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2002)

_Jericho seeing Ardoss move forward sighs..._

"So much for strategy..."

_Jericho closes the distance, hoping *Ardoss' power attack attack* will keep him out dire trouble..._

"Watch yeself... half-orc... and give me room to strike!!!"

_Jericho prepares to attack when able._


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 4, 2002)

Ardoss tears a nasty gash across the human's chest and stomach, bringing him down in a sprinkling of blood.

_Out of Initiative_


----------



## Mirth (Oct 4, 2002)

"Well done, Ardoss." Tarowyn bounds past the half-orc and the fallen human to cover the eastern corridor. He remembers well what came struggling out of the rubble before.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2002)

_Jericho spits on the man... and steps over his frame and walks forward... still on guard..._

"That was easy... abit too easy."


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2002)

Bhartus examines Ardoss latest victim to figure out who he is.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 5, 2002)

The human wears scale mail, a heavy mace, large wooden shield, a scroll of cure light wounds, a pouch containing 13 gold pieces, and a painted red skull, the holy symbol of Osiriset, the laughing God of the Dead.


----------



## Talindra (Oct 5, 2002)

Ardoss nod to Tarowyn.  "I thought it best to approach the spellcaster, before he had time to cast."  He moves past the figure, helping Tarowyn guard against any other attacks.


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2002)

Bhartus retrieves the potion and gold, intending to divide it later. "Well to your laughing God you go," he says. 
"Perhaps we should proceed East, but I think since he came alone, there is not much there," Bhartus concludes.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 5, 2002)

"Ready when you are, Priest," Tarowyn looks over his shoulder at the dwarf, then down at the fallen human. "Who's laughing now, brigand?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 5, 2002)

OOC: So where is everyone headed?


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2002)

_Down the eastern corridor, I assume._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2002)

_Jericho heads to east... pressing onward..._

"Lets go."


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 6, 2002)

The corridor leads 20ft east and then 10ft south before coming to a door which opens into a large hall, some 35ft by 30ft in its dimensions. There appears to be a written message on the door. Boxes are stacked along the walls near the entrance. There are no apparent exits beyond the one though which you entered.

A shallow circular indentation occupies the center of the room, with six shallow grooves leading out of it to the edges of the room and continuing under the walls.

_Bhartus: the message on the board reads in dwarven "The dwarven spirit is filled with secrets."_


----------



## Mirth (Oct 6, 2002)

"Well this is certainly odd," Tarowyn muses aloud. He searches the boxes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2002)

_Jericho checks the boxes, carefully, ripping them open if possible._


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 6, 2002)

The boxes are filled with candles and ornamental painted skulls amongst other things. Two finely woven tapestries are also found, covered in rows of picture-like symbols.

_Bhartus: you recognize that the purpose of the contents of the boxes is to assist in the conscecration of the hall to the Laughing God. The tapestries depict secret canon of Osiriset's church through symbols that you can only recognize, not read._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2002)

_Jericho shrugs..._

"Ack no treasures... no gold... this Laughing God is not one for making me rich..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 6, 2002)

"Then let us be moving on. " sighs as she looks around. "I mislike this tarrying we're doing.. I feel like we're exposed.. any moment the orcs could rush us."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2002)

_Jericho chuckles..._

"I figure the orcs are dead... or running... we did kill quite a few of them."


----------



## Krug (Oct 6, 2002)

"Yes, half a tribe by now," says Bhartus.

Bhartus tells his findings and discoveries to the rest of the group. "We should destroy these things," he says, about the ornaments and the tapestries.

He clutches his beard as he ponders the grooves and the message. He examines the grooves. "They must have held something. 'Spirit'... fill them with drink? Does anyone have alcohol? Or does it mean water?"


----------



## Mirth (Oct 6, 2002)

"Spirit could mean holy water," Tarowyn mentions to the dwarf as he finishes with the boxes and begins searching the rest of the room, "but to what end? The lift goes no further down and there is no other exit from here that we have found."

"I fear the cave-ins from times past have sealed this dwarven..." the elf almost says 'tomb' but stops himself so as not to offend Bhartus, "...structure. We may be wasting our time. If that human back there that Ardoss so handily dispatched was the leader, then our job is done."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2002)

_Jericho sighs..._

"Well if there is nothing here but a damned riddle, then lets get the hell out of this blasted tomb.  I have no love of the dead, or orcs, or the Laughing God, besides we have beeter things to do with our time, eh Whitney?"

_Jericho grins slyly, leaning on his sword..._


----------



## Krug (Oct 6, 2002)

"Well, Elf, the priest of the laughing God certainly wasn't here for a picnic. He was trying to conduct a ceremony of some sort, perhaps, until we came here and inconvenienced him slightly... with his death," says Bhartus. "And for one whom the days are as many as drops of water in the sea, thou art impatient, but your suggestion is interesting."

As for Jericho, Bhartus says, "Ah yes, your 'sword'... never rests."

Bhartus continues to examine the grooves and uses his stonecutting skills to learn what he can of the room. He tries to pour some holy water into the grooves, and starts a prayer. _Perhaps the blessed liquid of Moradin will reveal something, or at least, sanctify this place of Dwarves once more._

(BTW, how deep are the grooves?)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 6, 2002)

"Aye." Whitney saids. "I've dire work in the field of creating sense in the senseless." she said calmly as she thinks on the problem. "I already have a field subject for it."


----------



## Talindra (Oct 6, 2002)

Ardoss snickers at that, as he inspects the grooves as well, watching what Bhartus does carefully.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 6, 2002)

The holy water descends from the center indentation towards the walls. Everyone hears a distinct clicking noise and then what sounds like the grinding of stone as a door opens out of what had once appeared to be solid stone on the far end of the hall.

On the other side of the newly revealed door stands a solid wall of rubble and stone. A cursory examination would indicate that it would take five people months to be able to clear it away, if not more.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 6, 2002)

"Well, Priest, that was an interesting diversion," Tarowyn says to Bhartus. "But now I suggest we leave this cursed place and return to Travensburg. As I said before, our job here is done."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2002)

_Jericho nods..._

"Aye lets get out of this place and back to more pleasant surroundings, I need a shower, to get this stench of death off of me."


----------



## Krug (Oct 6, 2002)

Bhartus touches the stone wall, wondering what is beyond. "Well back to town it is then," he says, with a sigh in his voice. He takes the various items of the laughing God, intending to destroy it outside.


----------



## Talindra (Oct 6, 2002)

Ardoss mutters under his breath "Or at least the stench of something...." with a sidelong glance at Jericho as he trudges back to the lift.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2002)

_Jericho shrugs... and begins the long trek home..._

"So I have to recall were we getting paid for this little endeavor?  I mean we did kill quite a few troublesome orcs, and their Laughing God scion master, I would think that would be worth at least a few hundred gold in my book."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 7, 2002)

"Look at it this way.. they don't have that complex, and once we arrive back at town, the militia will know about it too."


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 7, 2002)

*Victory*

The party makes its way back up the lift, out of the ruined citadel and back to Travensburg. Your return is greeted by the desperate villagers with general awe and reverence.

Lord Traven approaches the victorious party, shaking the hand of each in turn. Upon receiving the details of the raiders base of operations, he comments, "What use would the Death Priests have of raiding. The Laughing God has a reputation of generosity towards his clergy.." After a moment of silent reflection, his features become energetic and friendly, "Regardless of the political headache this is bound to give me, I am thankful Whiteclove sent me such competent freebooters. Tell my former squire that he is still skilled in choosing associates. I will send some of my men to retrieve whatever supplies and valuables are still present in the caverns. You are entitled to whatever I can not claim. I do not find myself in a hurry to begin excavating that dwarven ruin..we barely have the men neccessary to tend our fields let alone do the bandits' job for them. I will loan you the pack animals neccessary to transport your gains back to Duvik's Pass. In addition, I would like to grant you each 100 gold to compensate you for your capacity as agents of the crown. Again, you have my abiding thanks...may the sacred Covenant look kindly on you all." The proud knight gives a long, sharp salute before returning to his duties.

_Everyone recieves 1000xp. Upon returning to Duvik's Pass, the various objects of value retrieved from the ruins can be sold off, which nets each party member a total of 720gp when added to the bonus given by Lord Traven. Go to the ooc forum for guidelines on leveling. Good job everyone._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 7, 2002)

_Jericho takes time to relax in the tavern when they get back to Duvik's Pass, though he is muc more introspective and not as loud..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 8, 2002)

_Jericho spends the time back at Duvik's pass training and improving his skills.  He practices and improves his steps, and his training.  He comes off as an uncouth lout, but he actually has some sophistication, though not much, and tends to be very physical, helping out the villagers with hard labor, as much as he can.  He seems to actually enjoy himself._


----------



## Krug (Oct 8, 2002)

_Bhartus spends his days praying to Moradin and preaching to any Dwarves that might be passing by."Do not forget the Forge!" he says. He also sends word of his discoveries back to his home hearth. Perhaps they will one day retake the Dwarven adobe he had just discovered..._


----------

